# Hvlp



## jer760 (Nov 17, 2007)

I just picked up a turbine powered hvlp sprayer at princess auto ( much like harbor feight ) for a hundred bucks that seems to work really well for clear coats, both acrylic and oil based. Judging by the picture at harbor freight, I believe this is the same unit. A great buy @ $69.00 for those of you in the USA. Just in case you were thinking of going this route. Cheers.

Turbine powered HVLP.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi jer760

I will agree with you it works very well 

========



jer760 said:


> I just picked up a turbine powered hvlp sprayer at princess auto ( much like harbor feight ) for a hundred bucks that seems to work really well for clear coats, both acrylic and oil based. Judging by the picture at harbor freight, I believe this is the same unit. A great by @ $69.00 for those of you in the USA. Just in case you were thinking of going this route. Cheers.
> 
> Turbine powered HVLP.


----------



## Sask Jack (Feb 16, 2008)

How does this work, I undestand the hvlp system I'm just new to painting wood with any kind of a sprayer. Do you have to thin (reduce) the paint (finish) or can you spray it right out of the can? --Jack


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jack 

Most of the time right out out the can, some paints should not be reduce but the can it comes in will tell you if you should or should not be ..

It works great but I do like to use water base paints most of the time because it so easy to clean up and to clean out the can .. 





Sask Jack said:


> How does this work, I undestand the hvlp system I'm just new to painting wood with any kind of a sprayer. Do you have to thin (reduce) the paint (finish) or can you spray it right out of the can? --Jack


----------

